# warn 54inch blade question on a 2011 grizzly 700



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

Just curious.. what the blade lengths are when its in both angled settings if anyone knows.. if its too small ill have to switch to a 60 inch one.. but don't really want to cause most of my work is sidewalks and they are 48inchs at max... thank you for all input


----------



## chucksorce (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a 04 grizzly 660 with a 54' warn pro vantage w/ power pivot, i just measuerd it at full angle and its about 50-51"


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

Urs has two settings right.. does ur wheels stick out past plow when ur full setting... and wheel fully turned..


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

If you can fabricate metal. Get a 60" and cut it down to a 48" and make the cut off pieces removable wings!


----------



## chucksorce (Dec 6, 2012)

I have the power pivot option so i can angle it however i want to im not sure about the angle while turning. I think 54" is a perfect size for that quad, when i bought my quad it came with a 48" cycle country plow which was too small for the plow so i replaced it with my warn, i think the 60" is going to be too big for what you want to do with it besides during a heavy or wet snow my quad has the power but not the weight to easly push snow, think that quad is too small for a 60"


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

nautica0626;1572109 said:


> Just curious.. what the blade lengths are when its in both angled settings if anyone knows.. if its too small ill have to switch to a 60 inch one.. but don't really want to cause most of my work is sidewalks and they are 48inchs at max... thank you for all input


My buddy has a 700 Grizz with a 54" plow. When fully angled, the plow is still wider than the quads tires. If you have aftermarket wheels and tires, it could get close. Stock wheels and tires... no problem.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ty all for feedback


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

chucksorce;1573438 said:


> I have the power pivot option so i can angle it however i want to im not sure about the angle while turning. I think 54" is a perfect size for that quad, when i bought my quad it came with a 48" cycle country plow which was too small for the plow so i replaced it with my warn,* i think the 60" is going to be too big for what you want to do with it besides during a heavy or wet snow my quad has the power but not the weight to easily push snow, think that quad is too small for a 60"*


No doubt the 60" is too big for doing sidewalks. I have one on my grizzly in my avatar. It just won't fit on a standard walk.

Now to say that a 700 Grizzly is too small for a 60" blade is rediculous, you should rethink what you're saying. 
My 660 is sitting in the garage waiting to go out and plow and salt. I have 600lbs of salt sitting on it plus a hitch mount spreader and plow. She'll get it done. Add some weight to your atv. Thumbs Up


----------

